# Boas > General Boas >  my snake keeps hissing... it scares me

## crystal

my 6ft argentine boa keeps hissing at me whenever i go to touch  him in or take him out of his cage. we acquired him about 2 weeks ago we gave him a week to get comfy in his new house (and he shed fairly cleanly) then we fed him yesterday. its strange because he doesnt strike, he just pulls his head back a little cracks a smile (ok its not really a smile) and lets out this deep gutteral hiss like he wants to kill me and then if i stop touching him he stops or if i get brave enough to pick his head up and go from there. 
why does he do this? 
also do you think that handling him as often as possible will make him more comfortable or make him more angry?

i realize i cant snuggle him but i would like to hold him and let him get more comfortable around me and my boyfriend. and get us not as scared of him.

thank you :Bowdown:

----------


## darkangel

You're picking him up by the HEAD?  Mmm that might be a little dangerous  :Smile:  Does he get less agitated once he's out of the enclosure?  If so you could try covering his head with a towel or a shirt to pick him up so he's not seeing a big scary figure coming at him in his home.

----------


## BMorrison

I've had some snakes in the past that due that. With Furio I rub his sides for a little bit probably about 30 seconds to let him know I'm there. Then he knows I'm going to pick him up. He's not a fan of me just reaching my hand in there and snatching him up out of his 24/7 sleep cycle. I have no idea if that would work with your snake but it's worth a shot. Amy also gave you some good advice there.

----------


## Jakob

yeah, what darkangel said...is he cool once you get him out and in your hands?  

i had a rat snake that would go crazy hissing and striking even.  i would get him out of the cage with work gloves, and then, slip off one glove at a time.  once he was in my hands he was ok and wouldnt give me any problems.  that snake hated me.

once you get your snake out and he/she can smell you and get used to you, i would think it would calm down after a couple of weeks of that exposure.  

and, this might be completely wrong, but i would think the more you approach the snake and it gets you to leave him alone by hissing and he gets his way...he might just continue doing that every time he sees you.  he sees you as a threat and he hisses.  you leave him alone...and he thinks, "thank God, that big sucker left me alone..."  when all that needed to happen is for him to understand that you present no harm.  

when i was in the jungle in costa rica, pavones and had just caught my boa...he was pissed.  he was in a small cardboard box and was actively angry.  the kid from the jungle heard i had a boa and wanted to see it.  he opened the box and put the back of his fingers next to (on) the boas body and left it there for a good 30 seconds just like V1L3 DiaL3cT said.  the snake got calm and allowed the kid to pick it up slowly.  

if you think you are going to get struck at and or bit, put on some work gloves and a long sleeve shirt.  get the snake out of the cage and when he is calm (which will happen immediately), take one glove off.  let him smell your wrist.  then slip off the other glove and he will appreciate the warmth of your hands.  he wont appreciate your hands trembling with fear!!!  haha.  then sit down for a while and you will watch him smell around you and explore.  

good luck...(that hissing is scary stuff)

----------


## Jenn

Good advice. You have to be smarter than the snake. Don't let him know that every time he hisses you go away. That means he wins. Also try throwing one of your dirty shirts in his enclosure for a while so he gets use to your scent.

----------


## xdeus

> why does he do this?


Snakes hiss because they want to be left alone, it doesn't necessarily mean they're aggressive.   My 7' BCI will often hiss if I try to pick him up when he's in a comfortable spot, but he has never attempted to strike and I feel comfortable letting my kids handle him (supervised).   Just stroke his back a little and gently pick him up.  He should stop hissing when he is out of his enclosure and realizes that you're not a threat.

----------


## frankykeno

If you are nervous then by all means put on some protective gloves.  It's better that you and the snake get into a calm and regular handling routine where you aren't afraid if he does try to tag you then avoiding the situational all together and allowing the snake to sense your fear.

Snakes hiss, that's part of being a snake and one of the only ways they have to communicate.  To not expect them to hiss is pretty much like being surprised your dog barked.  As you care for this snake though you will learn his hisses by reading his body posture, the sound of the hiss, his alertness, etc.  

To give you some examples....

We have two snakes here, both adult ball pythons, that hiss every single time you open their enclosures...every time...without fail.  Neither has ever bitten.  Both are fine once they are out of their enclosures for handling.  Now it may be an overdeveloped sense of defending their space or simply that they like to complain a bit...who knows.

We have another adult BP here that never hisses, very nice tempered snake all in all.  One day I'm in there simply changing out her water and I hear this big, low hiss.  I froze, glanced at her and saw her in a very tense position, staring at me intently and starting another big hiss.  I can tell you I backed out of the tub carefully.  A couple of hours later I changed her water, she didn't even give me a glance and all was well.  At that moment in time, that particular snake did not want me there and I respected it.  I wasn't doing anything earth shattering, I knew I could deal with her water later so why trigger a bite from a snake obviously intent on giving one.

The point of this is every hiss isn't the same and you'll learn which to be more alert to given time and experience.

Also do remember that 2 weeks in any snake's life is like a second in ours.  Really they do move at a pace slower than ours, they adjust to things slower than we do.  I've had snakes here that took months to fully settle in to the routine in our collection, so really a couple of weeks isn't anytime at all to a snake.

----------


## crystal

ok so when i get him out, i touch his back and stroke him gently he begins to hiss. then we (my boyfriend and i cause hes a bit cumbersome) take him out by lifting his neck/throat area and supporting his whole body between the two of us. once hes out hes fine but that first couple minutes is a scary. so basically just keep handling him and dont be scared and both me and my snake will be happy?

thanks  :Cool:

----------


## Mike Schultz

Sounds about right.

"HISSSSSS! Don't bother me, I'm comfortable here."

Then once you get him out...

"Ok, ok, whatever, i'll deal with it...."

 :Razz:

----------

Louie (08-31-2013)

----------


## ncbloods

> ok so when i get him out, i touch his back and stroke him gently he begins to hiss. then we (my boyfriend and i cause hes a bit cumbersome) take him out by lifting his neck/throat area and supporting his whole body between the two of us. once hes out hes fine but that first couple minutes is a scary. so basically just keep handling him and dont be scared and both me and my snake will be happy?
> 
> thanks


It's going to be better for you and the snake to start with the tail, and support from that end. Some snakes are cage protective and hiss/strike inside their enclosures but are fine once their out. Not really a big deal, just be careful taking them out.

About the hissing, there are really just two points I'd like to make. First is to keep handling him. If the snake learns that you'll put it back when it hisses/strikes it will keep doing so when it doesn't want to be bothered. That makes it harder if you actually need to remove him from the enclosure for poo cleanings or anything else. The other is that snakes, like most other animals, can tell if you are afraid. If you need to put on gloves and arm protection to make you feel comfortable then do it. You don't want the snake to react to you because you are scared.

----------


## crystal

Thanks for all your advice guys. 
Sorry if i sound like a scared little girl about this whole hissing thing.  :Tears: im usually not this bad its just Nathan Scott Phillips (thats the snake) is alot larger than what were used to here. All of our snakes are just babies except for our one kenyan. 
Thanks again... you guys are spectacular. :Embarassed:

----------


## Skiploder

> Thanks for all your advice guys. 
> Sorry if i sound like a scared little girl about this whole hissing thing. im usually not this bad its just Nathan Scott Phillips (thats the snake) is alot larger than what were used to here. All of our snakes are just babies except for our one kenyan. 
> Thanks again... you guys are spectacular.


It is very common for snakes to do this and it usually has nothing to do with aggression.

It has everything to do with the fact that the act of reaching in and picking them up is very similar to being predated on.  Predators will dig to get at them, or reach into burrows - your arm reaching in to pick them up is markedly similar and will provoke a defensive reaction.

Add into the mix that he's in new surrounds and that exacerbates the condition.

The good news is that most animals get acclimated and soon learn that your hand is not the same thing as a predator.  The other bit of good news is that _most_ snakes will immediately cease this behavior once they have been picked up.  Using a hook is a great way to insure that you don't get bit in the process.

It is important that if he hisses or strikes, that you do not let this behavior stop the handling session.  He needs to learn that being handled is part of the routine and that his aggressive behavior will not be rewarded.

----------


## frankykeno

> Thanks for all your advice guys. 
> Sorry if i sound like a scared little girl about this whole hissing thing. im usually not this bad its just Nathan Scott Phillips (thats the snake) is alot larger than what were used to here. All of our snakes are just babies except for our one kenyan. 
> Thanks again... you guys are spectacular.


Crystal, don't worry about thinking you sound "like a scared little girl".  You had a concern so you posted about it and from what I see you got some really solid, common sense advice on how to deal with it.  That's what BPNet is here for and I'm really pleased that you've now got some more information to help you and your boyfriend manage this snake.

The nice thing is down the road, when you've got even more experience, there will come a new keeper here with a hissy new snake and you'll be able to use this experience you've had to help them become a calm, confident handler.   :Smile:

----------


## Jakob

crystal, i have not picked up a snake by the neck that enjoyed it or was comfortable with it.  i bet you notice when you do that, that he is constantly pulling his neck away to get free (depending on how close you are to his head).  

i pick my snakes up from the middle of the body.  anytime i start to control the neck close to the head...this isnt good.  i dont know if they need to feel like they have the ability to strike if necessary; so its like saying "please dont tie my hands."  especially with a new snake for you, head and neck shy is completely common.  some snakes never grow out of that either.

----------


## Jenn

Another great point by Jakob, and I believe Darkangel touched on it too. Most snakes hate it when you try to control their head/neck area. It's almost as if they need to know they can strike you, should they want to. Breeders reach into dozens of tubs every day and pull out snake after snake as if they were picking up produce at the local grocery store!!! But always by the middle body area, never the neck or head.

----------


## crystal

good news!! he doesnt hiss anymore. now when we open his tank he pops his head out and climbs right up to us. its awesome.  thanks for all your advice! :Salute:

----------

_Archimedes_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## starmom

This is GREAT news!!!! All that hissing is usually just a bluff anyway  :Razz: 
Congrats!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Agmcmurphy

Im having the same problem with my blood. A few times he comes out no problem, but not often.

----------


## John1982

This thread is over 5 years old.. Since you went ahead and did some digging I'll offer my 2 cents. Confidence as a handler often plays a role in how snakes behave during handling sessions. Many times I've reached into an enclosure and brought out a "terribly aggressive" snake without so much as a squeak of protest.  Then again, I've met snakes that just seem to enjoy ripping me a new one no matter what - take it as you will.

----------


## Pyrate81

My BP and one of my rat snakes get hissy sometimes.  Both are my most gentle snakes and neither have bit anyone.  Sometimes they have a 'bad scale day" and might not want to be handled so they puff up and get hissy.  It can also happen if you startle them.  


W/o having read through the thread, I assume this advice has been given: keep handling the snake starting with short sessions then progressively lengthen them.  When you to get the snake from its enclosure, grip it lightly around the mid section or lower in its body if you do not have hooks.  Use gloves if you are worried about a bite.  You could also just have a hissy snake which happens from time to time.

----------


## Reinz

Even though an old thread, very interesting and great info.

----------


## kat_black181

Haha I totally agree. I read through this whole thread when it bounced to the top. Great info.

----------

